# Showing a Weanling in Halter?



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you worked her with a chain yet?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Stop - You're walking together. You stop, if she takes steps forward, pull down on the rope. If she's too far in front, make her back up by using your slack against her chest.

Stand still - Put her where you want her, set up her feet by hand. If she makes a move, back her up promptly and then bring her right back in place. Have lots of patience.

I teach my babies immediately to flex their heads lightly from side to side, and then I teach them to disengage the hindquarters, pivot away from me, and sidepass away from me. All these techniques will make sure your baby respects your space, and also will help them in a stressful situation. If they get scared - right to the hip disengagement.

My best advice is to just lead and work with them several times a day for short periods. Get them supple, respectful of your space, sacked out to tarps and bags, and used to standing while you groom/desensitize them. They move when you move, they stop when you stop, no exceptions. I pretty much treat my weanling like I would a horse - but mindful of their physical limitations and low attention span.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

She's a cute thing!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

What worked for me was teaching them to tie first.

They learn respect for the halter if they tie.

Then start every lesson with them tied for a little while.

They way you begin and end in control.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Stop - You're walking together. You stop, if she takes steps forward, pull down on the rope. If she's too far in front, make her back up by using your slack against her chest.
> 
> Stand still - Put her where you want her, set up her feet by hand. If she makes a move, back her up promptly and then bring her right back in place. Have lots of patience.
> 
> ...


Good post!!!!


----------

